# abu 6500 ct cage



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

For sale. Ct cage for abu 6500. In great shape. 

$30.00 shipped


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Flat or round bar cage??


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Flat bar


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll take it...PM on the way.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

sold to phamf. please close thread


----------

